# Ruger at the Range



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

I got to take my dad's Security Six out to the range today for a test run to see if I want to carry it during deer season this winter. It was an absolute blast to shoot. My wife went with me for her first time out shooting handguns. We started with my S&W 22a and she did real good with that for a first timer. After each shooting a few magazines with the .22 I wanted to shoot the .357 for a while. When I got through the first 6 shots, she asked if she could shoot it. I was a little more consistent with my first six shots, but she got a couple a lot closer to the bullseye than I did. I was pretty proud of her that she went out and shot with me even though she has told me several times that she does not like handguns. I had to laugh when we got done because she told me that "I still don't like them, but that doesn't mean I won't go back and shoot with you again." She might be changing her mind about it slowly.:smt023

The only thing I didn't care for with the revolver was the wood grips. They look absolutely great on the gun, but beat your hands up in a hurry. If I buy my own .357 I will be sure to have rubber grips on it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great day. Try a set of Houge Mono Grips on your .357 and see if that don't help. They have always worked well for me. Good shooting. :smt023


----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

I got a set of mono grips today and put them on tonight. Just holding the gun was a lot more comfortable. Can't wait to get out and do some shooting to see if how much they help.

One thing I noticed is that the grips are quite a bit smaller than the factory wood grips, which may take some getting used to. I do like having the finger grooves in it though to help get a good firm grip on the gun.

Thanks Baldy for the suggestion.


----------



## Rokky (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone know what the GC stands for in P45GCMK111?


----------

